# One Ear is Floppy



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My chihuahua Madison is 6 months old, and one of his ears started flopping about 3 weeks ago. It is floppy for about 80% of the time. His ears went up when he was around 4 months old, and stayed up for almost 2 months. He was neutered a few days ago and my vet confirmed that he has finished teething... is there a chance that his ear will go up again? Is it too late to try taping it? Thanks for any help


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Im not experienced with things like this....but im sure his ear WILL go back to normal eventually.


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

teds ears havent decided what they wanna do, nd he is about 9months
first they were down then they were up, then they were one up one down 
now they are up some days down others........we get the best of both worlds from our Teddy Bear! :lol:


----------



## rubyk (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi I got my Ruby at 8 weeks old. She is 8 months old now. When I bought her home both of her ear's were up. Then a few months later her one ear dropped down. She looked so funny running around with one ear up and one ear down. I asked my vet and he said it would come back up soon. Sure enough it did about one month later and they have been up all the time now.
Sheryl


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

All I know about ear flopping is that, many times, they will start flopping again after they had stood up when the puppy begins teething. They teeth earlier than that, though, so I am not sure. ??


----------



## chicabonita0121 (Oct 28, 2005)

I posted a question similar to this one last week. I was worried that my 4month old, Smokey, ear was hurt, since he was running around with one ear up and the other down. Then friday, I notice both were floppy to the sides (they look like pig tails!  ). I think that thier ears have something to do with the way they feel (as someone put me up to here), and that they really dont "set" the ears till later on in life.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

At nine weeks my puppy has floppy ears. Will they stand up eventually? He's a Chi/pom mix. My mom wants them to stay floppy but I think they'll stand up some day. They look so cute floppy though!


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Josie's ears have always done that. They were erect, then fell. A lot of the time, she keeps one up and one down. I think it's cute. She puts both of them up at times, though. Other times, she likes them floppy. I love her either way. If you aren't going to be showing your dog in any competitions and have no reason for them to need to be erect, don't worry about it. They'll go up (or down) whenever your baby feels they should be. :wink:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget has one floppy(we call it broken) ear and one that stands up... He is so cute like that ..


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

My chi is 11 weeks old, and her ears are just starting to stick up...they are still a littly droopy at the topmost point though


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I would recommend trying Cosequin DS. It's suppose to help with cartilage growth, and others have said that it made their puppy's ears perk up. I started my puppy on it today, so I'll let you know how it goes. =)

Oh, here the link to the site where you can buy the stuff: 

http://www.petsuppliesdelivered.com/index.cfm

You can just go here and then type in Cosequin DS and that should bring up a list of products. Hope this helps!!


----------

